# ضلموني يا ابي



## fight the devil (2 ديسمبر 2009)

يا اخوتي وقعت في موقف متشعب وبين دائرتين حكوميتين وكل دائره ترميني على الاخره
 احس اني اصبحت كالكره التي تٌضرب من شخص لاخر  وانا في الوسط
وصدقوني استطيع ان احل مشكلتي بيدي بواسطه الرشوه او التجيء الى المزوريين وكل شي سوف ينتهي بالسلام.
ولكن كيف استعمل قوتي ورب المجد واقف معي.كيف استعمل مشيئتي وابتعد عن مشيئه الذي احياني. كيف احل المشكله بيدي واترك يد الرحمه ممدوده,
 اليد التي اكرمتني وجعلتني  ابن الله.
والان قررت ان اواجه المسؤلين وكتبت مشكلتي وبعثتها اليوم وانا محتاج صلواتكم معي .


يارب لقد ضلموني وانا الضعيف وليس لي غيرك التجيء اليه...
هاهم يستهزئون بي. مرّه يوافقون على طلبي ومره يقولون ارسل لنا معلوماتك 
 لدرجه بعثت نفس المعلومات التي طلبوها ثلاث مرات.انا اعرف انهم يبحثون عن رشوه.
كفاهم ضلما يارب. حياه الناس ليست لعبه 
ارفع يدك يارب وادبهم بعدلك وحنانك.
لا تخرجني خارجا انا واقف على بابك يا سيدي للمساعده يارب.
بأسمك يا يسوع اطلب وبشفاعه امنا مريم العذراء والقديس اوغسطينوس اطلب

امين


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*يستجيب لك الرب في يوم شدتك

ينصرك اسم إله يعقوب

يرسل لك عونا من قدسه

ومن صهيون يعضدك

يذكر جميع ذبائحك

ويستسمن محرقاتك

يعطيك الرب حسب قلبك

ويتمم كل مشورتك. 

نعترف لك يا رب بخلاصك

وباسم إلهنا ننمو.

يكمل الرب كل سؤالك. 

الآن علمت أن الرب قد خلص مسيحه، واستجاب له من سماء قدسه بجبروت خلاص يمينه. 

هؤلاء بمركبات وهؤلاء بخيل

ونحن باسم الرب إلهنا ننمو

هم عثروا وسقطوا

ونحن قمنا وانتصبنا. 

يا رب خلص مَلِكك واستجب لنا يوم ندعوك. 

هلليلويا​*


----------



## fight the devil (3 ديسمبر 2009)

آمين...آمين
شكرا اخي صوت صارخ
عزيتني بكلامتك ,ربنا يبارك خدمتك


هلليلويا


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب معك لين يقدر احد على ظلمك 
يد الرب يد الله فلتعينك ولتستعد مااخذوه منك 
فليستجب لك الرب ولتكن مشيئته معك 
صلاتي لك 
سلام المسيح فاليرافقك​


----------



## أَمَة (3 ديسمبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يستجيب لك الرب في يوم شدتك​*
> 
> *ينصرك اسم إله يعقوب*​
> *يرسل لك عونا من قدسه*​
> ...


 








 آمين آمين آمين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




اليك أرفع صلاتي أنا الخاطئة
يا رب القوات العلوية
ورب السماء والأرض
الهنا ومخلصنا وفادينا 
يسوع المسيح
من أجل أخينا الذي 
يعيش في هذا العالم
 ويرفض أن يكون مثله
لأنه أراد أن تكون مشيئتك 
وليست مشيئته بحسب ابناء الظلمة

ارفعه يا رب الى ما تراه مناسبا له
أعضده
سانده
ثبته ضد كل قوى الشر 
وضد من يعاديه لكونه ابنا لك
وثبته فيك ايضا لكي يكون له فرح وليس حزن
لو شئت له غير ما شاء هو
لأنك أنت وحدك محب البشر
ولا تريد لنا سوى ما فيه خيرنا
ثبت إيمانه لكي يكون له الرجاء
انك إذا غلقت بابا امامنا
يكون ذلك لأنك ستفتح بابا افضل.

لك كل المجد يا ربنا يسوع المسيح
مع الآب والروح القدس
الثالوث الأقدس 






 آميـــــــــــن 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## fight the devil (4 ديسمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> الرب معك لين يقدر احد على ظلمك
> يد الرب يد الله فلتعينك ولتستعد مااخذوه منك
> فليستجب لك الرب ولتكن مشيئته معك
> صلاتي لك
> سلام المسيح فاليرافقك​



شكرا اختي على المرور 
والصلاه من اجلي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fight the devil (4 ديسمبر 2009)

أمة قال:


> آمين آمين آمين
> 
> 
> 
> ...



آميــــــــــــــن

شكرا اختي على صلاتك الرائعه من اجلي

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*تقوى وتشدد

الرب معك


ثق فى هذا


ربنا معاااااك وشفاعه أم النور تحرسك

آمين​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

نعم شدد ايمانك 

واصمد في وجه العواصق

فهناك يد صنعت الكون

تراقب وتؤاسي 

الرب يكون معك


----------



## fight the devil (6 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *تقوى وتشدد
> 
> الرب معك
> 
> ...



آمين..آمين

اشكرك اخي النهيسي على تعزيتك

يسوع يعلم بأي حالٍ انا ولكن اشكره على كل حال وأي حال

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fight the devil (6 ديسمبر 2009)

آمـــــــــــين

ليس لي غير هذه اليد التي كوَنتني
اخي كليمو شكرا على تعزيتك
وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## christianbible5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> يارب لقد ضلموني وانا الضعيف وليس لي غيرك التجيء اليه...
> هاهم يستهزئون بي. مرّه يوافقون على طلبي ومره يقولون ارسل لنا معلوماتك
> لدرجه بعثت نفس المعلومات التي طلبوها ثلاث مرات.انا اعرف انهم يبحثون عن رشوه.
> كفاهم ضلما يارب. حياه الناس ليست لعبه
> ...


*الرب معك حبيبي...*
*تذكر دائما اننا لسنا من هذا العالم...*
*الرب يقويك ويكون معك في كل مكان وزمان...*


----------

